# Gyeon Tyre vs Gtechniq t1



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Which one lasts better? 

Which one is more shiny?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Gyeon smells lovely and goes on superbly, but durability from T1 (to me) is better


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gyeon is more shiny if not buffed back

I have stopped using t1 on tyres as I find it takes a lot of product to dress the tyre. 

So for gyeon beats it. 

Goes on well. 
Can decide on finish. Buff back or leave glossy
Decent durability 
Good value for money


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Now I only use Gtechniq T1 but would totally disagree with the above. A little bit goes a long way. Once you have primed your application pad I find it just keeps spreading. You can also adjust the look, 2 coats gives a glossy finish.

Friends who have used Gyeon say it's not as shiny as T1 and Gyeon needs to be heat treated to get the best durability.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just ordered the Gyeon and have some T1 thanks to Blueberry, will be good to compare them.

Another really impressive one is Planet Polish Wonder Wheels.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Each to their own I have tried gtechniq a few times and never got along with it.
Now just use it on trims.

Really t1 more glossy?

1 coat of gyeon


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

That looks real shiny to me. I know durability is nowhere near as good but I still prefer swissol pneu


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Tyre dressings alter descending on how clean the tyre is, ensure is completely dry and free from any other dressings.

The GYEON dressing lasts longer is dried with a heat gun/hair dryer.

With both GYEON and T1 the glossiness can be improved with multiple layers allowing the first to sit for 10 mins or so.

I like and use both dressings, the later version of GYEON Tire is thinner than it used to be and you don't need much to cover and entire tyre.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

quattrogmbh said:


> That looks real shiny to me. I know durability is nowhere near as good but I still prefer swissol pneu


Tbh swissvax lasts well. One of my favs.

Yeah gyeon is glossy if not buffed back as I said.

Little goes far. Lasts ok for what it is.

Reason why I have 1ltr and 250ml of it.

2 of gyeon tire

3 250's of t1.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The other thing to consider of course is the actual tyre. Tyre dressings look completely on different tyre makes. I find Continental tyres do not take a tyre dressing as well as Pirelli for example, using the same dressing. That's just one example.

Rascal, no offence meant - just offering my opinion from experience. Your photo does show that it looks shiny but I've also seen others which have looked very matt in comparison.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm with Blueberry here. Tried a few dressing in my time but Gtechniq T1 goes a long way and lasts a long time also I really like the non too glossy look it gives.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> The other thing to consider of course is the actual tyre. Tyre dressings look completely on different tyre makes. I find Continental tyres do not take a tyre dressing as well as Pirelli for example, using the same dressing. That's just one example.
> 
> Rascal, no offence meant - just offering my opinion from experience. Your photo does show that it looks shiny but I've also seen others which have looked very matt in comparison.


Yeah I know mate. I am just giving my opinion too from my experience of them. 
Yep tyres do make a difference


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

T1 gets my vote. Durability and apply it until you get the shine you like :thumb:


----------

